# Comment mettre les photos de deux iPhones sur mon mac avec icloud?



## jebexludi (17 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous ,
Complètement novice dans l'univers apple, je suis un peu perdu, pouvez me dire si il est possible de transférer les photos de mon iPhone et celui d'un autre iPhone sur "photo" automatiquement, sachant que j'ai réussi à mettre le transfert automatique des photos de mon iPhone SE  sur mon macbook. Est il possible que les photos prisent sur l'autre iPhone se transfèrent également ?.Faut il que les deux iPhone aient le même compte iTunes?
merci de vos réponses


----------



## USB09 (17 Mai 2019)

1. Les deux iPhone on le même identifiant APPLE
2. C’est automatique, vos photos se retrouvent sur tout vos appareils
3. Enjoy


----------



## jebexludi (17 Mai 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> 1. Les deux iPhone on le même identifiant APPLE
> 2. C’est automatique, vos photos se retrouvent sur tout vos appareils
> 3. Enjoy


Merci pour votre réponse


----------

